# Crete: cost of living and cheap rentals



## turnbui (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,
can anyone give me an indication of how much it costs to feed a family of 4? No special or expensive items, just normal healthy local items. Even better I'd like to know the cost for a normal local family and an expat family.
thanks


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

It depends on ur needs, do u require school for ur kids, medical insurance, etc. 

U must be more specific in order to get specific answer.


----------

